
Three days of owning a Dell XPS 15 (9570) - PhilipTrauner
https://philip-trauner.me/blog/post/three-days-of-owning-a-dell-xps-15
======
teovall
Why are you blaming Dell for a beta version of Debian not working smoothly?

~~~
PhilipTrauner
If what I wrote came across that way I'm really sorry. My intention was to
cover the state of Linux in general on the XPS 15, an "operating system"
choice that Dell does not endorse. I felt that my experience with the machine
might somehow be relevant to potential buyers that want to replace their
current MacBook with non Apple hardware, who also aren't willing to use
Windows. The distribution the I mentioned in the post is largely irrelevant to
the premise I set out to cover, as Debian testing can basically be described
as a very bleeding-edge Debian variant and everything I stated would still be
relevant for Arch or any other distro. I still stand behind that original
premise, but it seems that I somewhat screwed up the delivery.

